# Internationale Comedy Kult-Serien



## McNugget (11 August 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich bin bekennender TV-Junkie und möchte mit ein paar Schmuckstücken, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe, nicht vorenthalten:

1.)
Green Wing
"Quasi"-Krankenhausserie, nur dass man fast nie einen Patienten zu Gesicht bekommt.
Extrem schräger englischer Humor.
Die erste Staffel gab es auf deutsch synchronisiert auf Comedy-Central zu sehen.
Es lohnt sich jedoch, alle drei Staffeln (gezwungenermaßen auf englisch) zu sehen, um sich dann mit dem Christmas-Special zu belohnen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Wing_(Fernsehserie)
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/green-wing

2.)
The IT-Crowd
Jeder, der mal Tätigkeiten im technischen Support hatte, oider sich mal als "geek" titulieren lassen musste, wird dieses Teil sofort verstehen.
Wieder extrem schräger englischer Humor. (gleicher Produzent wie Green Wing.)
Teile dieser Serie gibt es auf deutsch synchronisiert auf Comedy-Central zu sehen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_IT_Crowd



3.) Curb your Enthusiasm
Meine absolute Lieblingsserie aus den USA. 
Absolut abstruse und zugleich aus dem Leben gegriffene Verwicklungen und Verwirrungen mit und um Larry David.
Wer die deutsche Serie "Pastewka" mag, wird schnell erkennen wo diese thematisch entliehen ist.
Ich kenne diese Serie bisher nur auf Englisch, aber mittlerweile soll es sie auch eingedeutscht geben, aber in der Version habe ich sie noch nie gesehen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curb_Your_Enthusiasm


Wer  hat noch internationale Comedy-, bzw. "must-have-seen"- Knaller auf Lager?

Ich bin sehr interessiert an weiterem Material.

Gruss

McNugget




P.S.: Wer kennt noch die englische Serie "Tripods"?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2010)

ich kann mit diesen Englischsprachien Serien nichts anfangen, ich 
schaue immer nur:

Lindenstrasse http://www.lindenstrasse.de/

Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten http://gzsz.rtl.de/

wenn ich glück habe sendet das ZDF Samstag nicht diese
langweiligen Krimis, sondern meine absolute Lieblingssendung

http://carmennebel.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/28/0,1872,2095292,00.html?dr=1


----------



## McNugget (11 August 2010)

Ich fasse das mal als Ironie auf, ok??



Ich glaube, der ZDF-Sonntagsgarten fehlt noch...



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> Ich fasse das mal als Ironie auf, ok??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nein, das ist ernsthaft gemeint, ich habe halt einen anderen Geschmack
und sagte ja ich kann mit diesen Amerikanischen Serien nichts anfangen.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 August 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube, der ZDF-Sonntagsgarten fehlt noch...


"Immer wieder sonntags" mit Stefan Mross. Immer dann, wenn nicht Kopfball kommt. und immer vor der Maus.


----------



## McNugget (11 August 2010)

Hmm 2-mal Note 6; Thema verfehlt. Setzen!

;-)


Der Thread-Titel "Internationale Comedy-Kult-Serien" dürfte etwas an den genannten Formaten vorbei gehen...



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich kann mit diesen Englischsprachien Serien nichts anfangen, ich
> schaue immer nur:
> 
> Lindenstrasse http://www.lindenstrasse.de/
> ...




Du hast Marienhof und Verbotene Liebe vergessen........


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2010)

ich halts mit den klassikern: friends, mash, seinfield, will&grace, scrubs ... und bitte *nicht* synchronisiert!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> Hmm 2-mal Note 6; Thema verfehlt. Setzen!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


 
mist schon wieder ein schlechtes Zeugnis, kann ich meine
Note noch irgendwie verbessern. Ich möchte keinen Ärger zuhause?


----------



## McNugget (11 August 2010)

@Lipperlandstern: Der Rohrstock wackelt schon.. ;-)

@vierlagig: Ja, das sind die mittlerweile bekannten Klassiker. (Auch sehr nette dabei.) Aber was gibt es noch für unentdeckte Perlen, die bisher noch kaum über den Atlantik geschwappt sinde??

@Helmut: Mein Mutter hat mir das mal erklärt: entweder 5 mit dem Stock durch die Finger oder 1/2 Stunde nachsitzen, dann gab es aber sowieso was zu Hause durch die Finger, weil die Eltern imer gemerkt haben, wenn man "Nachsitzbedingt" zu spät aus der Schule kam.. ;-)



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Deltal (11 August 2010)

Wenns auch mal Animiertes sein darf: Robot Chicken bzw. alles aus dem AdultSwim Programm. Sind meistens kurze Trickfilme/Animationen. Teilweise extrem schwarzer Humor.


----------



## HSThomas (12 August 2010)

Hyperdrive - Eine brittische BBC Serie. Es geht um ein brittisches Raumschiff (HMS Camden Lock), dass Abenteuer ähnlich wie die Enterprise erlebt. Die Serie ist voller englischem Humor und sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## McNugget (12 August 2010)

Danke!. Das waren doch mal konstruktive Antworten.

Hat noch wer was auf Lager?

Bin gespannt.


Kennt eigentlich irgendeiner "Mystery Science Theatre 3000"??


----------



## MW (12 August 2010)

Noch ein Klassiker

Ein Käfig voller Helden (auch bekannt als "_Hogan’s Heroes" oder "__Stacheldraht & Fersengeld__")
_


----------



## nico (13 August 2010)

Um das Niveau mal zu senken...

Little Britain *ROFL*


----------



## McNugget (13 August 2010)

Hmm ein Käfig voller Helden. das fand ich irgendwie immer doof. War mehr so ´ne billig MASH-Nachmache. Allerdings habe ich es auch nur im deutschen TV synchronisiert gesehen. Kann sein, dass es durch´s Eindeutschen gelitten hat.

Little Britain ist ein guter Beitrag, um das Niveau zu senken. ;-)
Trotzdem mag ich´s ab und an.


----------



## bedalhaus (13 August 2010)

Super finde ich ja "How I met your Mother" oder für die extrem intellektuellen Klugscheißer "The Big Bang Theory"


----------



## nico (13 August 2010)

"The Big Bang Theory" ist super! Freue mich schon auf die zweite Staffel. 

Bin aber kein extrem intellektueller Klugscheißer.


----------



## PN/DP (13 August 2010)

*Comedy für die ganze Familie - auch für Erwachsene!*



McNugget schrieb:


> Hmm 2-mal Note 6; Thema verfehlt. Setzen!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


Vielleicht passt dann diese englische Stop-Motion-Animations-Serie: *Shaun das Schaf*
Shaun the Sheep - The Official Site
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_das_Schaf
Amazon.de - Shaun das Schaf Welt

Das Beste: benötigt keine deutsche Synchronisation

Meine Favoriten:
* Schnarchalarm
* Spuren im Beton

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Deltal (14 August 2010)

Die MST3000 Serie finde ich nicht so gut weil man viele Witze und Anspielungen im Original nicht versteht. Ich hatte mir einmal eine Folge angesehen und habe kaum etwas verstanden, da sehr schnell gesprochen wurde und man kaum mit dem übersetzen nachkommt. 
Wenn man sich die sync von dem MST3K Film (von Kalkhofe und Welke) anhört, merkt man wie viele Gags "lokalisiert" worden sind.

Der MST3K Film ist ein Klassiker, jedoch nur für Menschen zu empfehlen, die auf Gags und Sprüchen unterhalb des "Flachwitzes" stehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt dann diese englische Stop-Motion-Animations-Serie: *Shaun das Schaf*
> Shaun the Sheep - The Official Site
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_das_Schaf
> Amazon.de - Shaun das Schaf Welt
> ...



Das ist mal ein guter Tip, ich hab die Seite
mal angeklickt und echt viel Spaß gehabt!

PS. Heute Abend kommt Carmen Nebel, jippie...


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2010)

Wer *Shaun das Schaf* kennenlernen will:
Die Folgen sind knapp 7 Minuten lang und normalerweise hier zu sehen:
ARD Sonntags ca. 11:50 in Die Sendung mit der Maus
WDR Samstags ca. 11:30 Wiederholung

Es gibt bisher 7 DVD mit je 8 Folgen, die 8. DVD erscheint am 19.08.2010,
erhältlich z.B. hier.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2010)

*zweiter Emmy für Shaun das Schaf*

"Shaun das Schaf" ist in New York bereits zum zweiten Mal mit dem wichtigsten Fernsehpreis der Welt ausgezeichnet worden.
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/fernsehen/TV-Preis-Emmy-liebt-Shaun-das-Schaf-id3975757.html 

Am 2. Dezember erscheint die 10. DVD "Schlammschlacht". :-D

Harald


----------



## Nordischerjung (25 November 2010)

Das gibt es auch schon sehr lange. In etwa wie Shaun das Schaf

http://www.wallaceandgromit.com

War zu meiner BW-Zeit der absolute Kracher


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2010)

In den USA ist die sechste Staffel von Futurama am Start. 

Kann mir bis heute nicht erklären warum die Serie ursprünglich abgesetzt wurde. Der Humor und die Unmengen an versteckten Witzen und Filmzitaten aus B- und C-Movies sind einfach der Hammer! Vielleicht haben diese Witze auch einfach nur zu wenige unserer amerikanischen Mitmenschen verstanden


----------



## b1k86-DL (8 Dezember 2010)

TAAHM - Two and a half men! Einfach nur genial!


----------

